# A lot of new people how are you doing thread



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Since there are quite a few new people and some in all stages of their treatments a new how we doing thread I though would be good. I would like to hear from everybody as its getting harder and harder to follow everyone.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am having a little hard time as I am going to all these interviews and of course, it gets me anxiuos. It's mainly the ride (no problem with the interviewing process); I still have a thing for traffic jams and being trapped inside the car. Good thing is that once I get to the place I do not have to be excusing myself.Personal life: just awesome. Getting out more often and having fun.







Thanks for asking.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, remember that fight or fliight responce and that you are safe in the car, try not to let your thoughts generate the symptoms. If you can distract yourself for the time your in the car some it will help. I have a lot of tools for this, and one is using the game of naming a country and then using the last letter to name another country and old kids game, but it distracts my mind as I am thinking about different countries and not about the IBS. Maybe try that or use some game similar to distract your thoughts away from your gut. I am glad everything else is going well for you.







Keep working everything and good luck with the interviews.







Thanks for the update.


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi eric- just wanted to let you know I am going to send for tapes as soon as I can.I also wanted to say thanks for your replys.The support and help at this site is so nice.Just being able to connect with others with similar problems helps.What kind of symptoms ail you? For how long?Have you noticed more or less trouble with IBS because of getting older? I seem to notice mine gets worse as I get older,but I can handle it better bcause I am so used to it.Take care! Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, as you know, I am on the verge of major life changes. I wish I could say my somach was doing well, but it really hasn't been lately. I think it is still just residuals from that stomach bug I had and will resolve soon. I am on day 21 of my second time through the hypno. I am sleeping better and have had NO anxiety, so I am happy about that!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

irisheyeosully , thanks for the comments.







Some about me.This is off the living with IBS forum. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000002 Keep reading and learning.







Lauralee, hang in there and the sleeping better and low anxiety will help.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Well, I am just on day two of my tapes...but I am finding they are helping me already. I know you had posted that this may be due to the fact that I already had a positive outlook for them....I went on two job interviews today, and I was not anxious at all. A bit excited yes, but I do suffer from anxiety and OCD and take Luvox for that. So I was amazed I wasn't a nervous wreck! I haven't had to take my Bentyl at all for two days now, and that is a first. I have two more interviews tomorrow as well, and am actually looking forward to getting dressed up, driving the 40 something miles and meeting new people. I couldn't have done this with out the info I have learned from this board and all the members who share, Heather's books, and of course the tapes.....but the biggest kudo has to go to MYSELF. I have taken action on my IBS and am not gonna let IT be in charge of ME any longer! These tapes (CD's are what I got) are a Godsend...I just put my headphones of and lay on the bed and escape. I haven't even got to the end of a session cause I fall asleep! Does anyone else do that? I highly recommend them, and the price was so worth it. All I can say again is a million thank you's to all of you and especially to Mike and Eric  I'll keep you all posted of my progress!Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, your very welcome and keep us updated.Thanks for the comments.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey!! I can stand up straight without my gut hurting today. Just thought I'd share that.(It IS the small things in life.......







)BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I am happy to hear that.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:I'm glad to hear you're feeling better!







Like I said in one other post, you've been through more in one year than a lot of us have in many, and I admire you for your strength.Debra, I always fell asleep during the tapes. I still listen to various ones and conk out within minutes. I can even put myself to sleep doing the visualizations on my own without the tapes, lol.







JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I simply wouldn't have done as well without you all here.







BQ


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Debra, I was thinking about you and glad to hear you are feeling a little better.As I have gone off my main antidepressant and now cannot take any anti-anxiety meds (trying to concieve) I can no longer sleep with the pain and have decided to order the tapes...I m really looking forward to them!Thank you eric for all your hard work. I showed my husband your site the other day to give him a sense of what this is all about.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I hate to be a downer, but not doing all that great. I finished the tapes a few weeks ago. i was doing well while doing them until the about the last few weeks. Then some major C. That went away though - cured with a bout of D unfortunately. Then to the bad cycle of C for a few days then D. That's been going on for a couple of weeks. I'm trying to get back in balance but no luck yet.Should I redo the tapes? I've tried to do the relaxation and imagery without the tapes but find that I can't focus well enough. After a couple of minutes, my mind strays and does not want to go back. This doesn't surprise me since I've always been like this.I still have lots of hope that the hypno will work in the long run. I knmow this is no quick fix. I guess I need to figure out how to incorporate it better.On the plus side though, I'm having lots of fun lately and the IBS hasn't interfered with much. I skipped the fireworks last week because of it but then again I was exhausted anyway!have a great weekend! I plan to.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nancy, your keeping a good attitute and this will help. I hope you come to the next meeting and we can get a chance to talk about all this in person. I think you should listen to some of your favorite sides here, give your self some reinforcement and booster shots. This may or may not be related but I will just throw it out there because we both live in Oregon. The weather here itself for IBS is on a weird side, not sure how much seasons effect your IBS, but this is one time they might. Just sommething to consider its a season flux and up and down weather slightly all thought its been beautiful as well. Hormones can change and serotonin levels can mess around some right now. All this adds up and I am not saying this is the case with you, but I have noticed it myself and figured I would just mention it. Some allergy kinds of things maybe kicking up also with all the blossoming. I just notice all these things and I know they can effect peoples IBS. Of course the Rose festival may also. Regardless, we will get you back in shape. For right know go back to listening to the parts you enjoyed most and for the symptoms. Lets start with that and take good care of yourself, sleep, foods etc, trying to get the balance back.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Eric,I'm sure you've explained this before, so if you could just send me in the right direction...I am curious about the weather and seratonin and hormone thing you just mentioned. I have been in a bad pattern this past week or two with the problems after lunch that had gone away (they're BAAAACK!). I also have pelvic pain and discomfort all day long, that had also gone away. This used to be my norm for a very long time, but then it got so much better with the hypno, but now it's back like it never left. Could this be due to the weather crazies? Hot one day, cool and rainy the next, crazy Oklahoma weather!I want to be rid of this again, but it just isn't going. I would like to read any links you have on this (the weather seratonin thing). Thank you so very much!!!  Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, its called biometerology and its how the weather effects the body. In IBS, weather can change the chemistry in the body and can add to symptoms, this time of year is pretty common.I hope you feel better soon, weather fronts or cold and heat effect digestion. Keep the HT going and stay posiitive, soon as we have negative thoughts that changes the body chemistry also, even though its hard when the IBS is active. http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/bio-meteorology.htm


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks Eric! Yes, it is very hard to keep the positive thoughts when my tummy is crummy every day, but every time a negative thought starts to creep in, I catch it right away, shoo it off, and replace it with a positive one. I did manage to go out to lunch today without having to run to the bathroom right afterwards, so I'm happy!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

laura, I am glad your were feeling better today and went to lunch, try not to let it get the best of you, I have found before even sometimes when its acting up soime if I go and do something and get my mind off of it it goes away. That is pretty common also.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Everyone...I just had too share with all of you how GREAT I am feeling. I haven't had one single pain in my tummy or back for several days now...I have been using the tapes everyday, and am finding they are helping me in so many different ways. I am sleeping well, I mean REALLY sleeping. .







not tossing and turning and waking up every few hours, or stuck in the bathroom forever. My anxiety seems to be easing up as well, and that is a BIG deal for me...I have been living with this anxiety roller coaster all my life. So the fact that I am able to not be so grouchy all day and not in pain feels awesome







Best news tho..is I start a new job on Monday. I had been fired yet again from another job for too many sick IBS days, plus I took 2 1/2 days off when our home was burglarized in April. I am excited about starting a new career, I have been a bookkeeper for 20+ years, and am now going to work in a customer service/secretary position. So lots of new changes for me, but the tapes are helping me feel less anxious about it all. Anyone who has any doubts that they may not work, I am here to say they are doing wonders for me....I could never express to Mike my thanks in words. I just feel so great and painfree.....Debra


----------



## kerplunk (Mar 4, 2002)

Debra, glad to hear you're doing well and congrats on the new job!! I am sort of like Nancy and not doing great - not horrible though. I must admit that my diet and exercise routine has been really off for the past few months. So, starting today I am going to get back on track. I don't know why I have this little voice in me that wants to "pressure test" the old system. I guess I just hate to face the fact that I can't eat rich foods anymore. And the exercise just helps me manage stress better.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricThe stress of job hunting and money has finally got to me today, I am in pain, my stomach is making loud sounds and I am starting to feel anxious. It's three thirty in the morning here and i haven't slept. The later it gets the more stressed I am about not sleeping. I have another job interview tomorrow morning and am worried I will be half asleep, too anxious and that my stomach will play up and I won't have any control. I live in a very small apartment with two other people and every noise can be heard, it's very embarrassing when I have to use the toilet so much......i just keep turning the taps on as if i am having a shower to hide any noise, they are most likely wondering why is she having a shower again!







Trying to stay positive as I know any negative thoughts will make ibs/anxiety worse.


----------



## UncleGus (Apr 4, 2000)

I am on day 13. They are good. I really hope to knock out some of my anxiety. I think this is the root of my problems. Never really felt nervous until my IBS started 2-3 years ago. Now, I get a little panicky (sp?) feeling every once in a while.I have read that the relaxation response (Herbert Benson) will lower your general feelings of anxiety. I have read this usually takes about 2 months. I am excited about that. I really appreciate the caring way that this group supports each other.Questions: 1> if I fall asleep during the tapes will it effect the results?2> did you have a milestone during the tapes? when/what?Thanks!PS. good quote: "worry is a misuse of imagination" Zig Ziggler.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Uncle Gus... in response to your questions:1. No problems with falling asleep; the subconscious mind gets the message either way.2. Milestone: everyone is different. Some get a bit of relief straight away, others have felt better months after completion. Remember, you have had IBS longer than 100 days, so for some individuals results are seen later. Most receive relief mid-way thru, but almost everyone gets better after completion of the program.Take a look at the Compilation thread for any questions you may have...I will bump it to the top of the forum for you..Take care and enjoy your journey.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone,I'm doing ok. IBS not so bad at all...Need to find a job for the summer now...Am moving out of my room at uni on Friday for the summer (Wimbledon tennis players are getting my room







) Will have to go back home for the summer. But that is ok, i'll cope. I always do.I'm struggling a bit with my moods...i'm up and down all the time. It might be related to the birth control pill i'm on. Its not doing what its meant to, so will be seeing about trying another one soon. I'm looking forward to the summer...nothing to do except earn money and drink lots! (Eric-kidding).I'm so chuffed that my IBS is behaving itself. I don't want to talk anbout too much incase i jinx myself.The only down side at the moment is that i can't stop coughing and now i hurt. But apart from that i'm fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Calcium/Magnesium has given me some unexpected good perks. I started taking it to help regulate blood pressure... and have now noticed that it is helping to temper the IBS a bit. Also feeling a bit calmer. These are good things







I had tried Calcium/Magnesium in the past but it didn't help anything so I am curious as to why it is now seeming to help? One of the many great mysteries of the world, perhaps?Since my doc diagnosed me with this autoimmune disorder, it brought me to this board, and from here I have gained some knowledge from which I have greatly benefited.... things I might not have found anywhere else.I guess I would like to see more positive interaction on this board. A while back somebody started a thread about non-IBS'ers famous last lines... and that was so great!! Yes... we need to be able to vent....and we also need to be able to feel good when we can, taking advantage of every smile, every chuckle, every beautiful flower, and every beautiful day that is bestowed upon us.  to all Evie


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh... by the way, Eric.... I just pointed my sister to this board. She's a semi-retired R.N. who is also moderately afflicted, is a good listener, and can be lots of fun.Think you can handle two of us from the same dysfunctional family?








Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here I am... Day 1.... Starting again. Wish me well.







BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This week is so much better. Last week my hormones were driving me insane. Not anymore.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well BQ... I am with you. I just started last night again. I must have listed to the tape at least 6x. I am having trouble sleeping from a reaction I am currently having from steroids I am taking and I thought for sure the tape would help me sleep. I couldn't sleep but I think it helped to calm me down a bit.Tonight day 2 for me...I will only listen once!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rita, Steroids and insomnia are a challenge for sure. Well, at least maybe with the tapes, you can feel more calm about not sleeping well. lolI think for me I just need to listen again because I have had some major stressors recently. I'm currently feeling pretty good, but I want to give myself a better chance for any future problems. I have so many pain triggers it seems and I'd have to live in a bubble, by myself mind you, to avoid these triggers. So I want to give my sub-con some re-inforcement. Right now I am grieving, and even if I grieve healthfully, I will still experience the emotions of it and my gut is just real sensitve to emotions. Before the grief even began I had a full plate just with the after effects of 9/11 in my house. So, I figure I am giving myself a gift in re-doing the program. I've asked waaaaay too much of my gut this year. And it is time to give it something in return. lol Whadya gonna do? Life happens.







I wish you much success and happy listening.AND, SLEEP!














BQ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have a quick question... Do you think it is a good idea to redo the program again? Today I had to come home and pass the responsability of taking my grandpa to an appointment to my father. I know it was all anxiety; that is why I am considering of restarting or maybe just listening to them with more continuity.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Did someone say "sleep"? lol I wish their was a hypno tape to prevent a person from getting too wound up when they get a new computer and not sleeping!!! Last night I got about an hour's sleep. I was too excited about my new toy.







JeanG


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Okay...still feeling great here and the tapes are working awesome for me







BQ and Rita...Best of luck to you on starting again. Caroline...woo hoo, a baby! That is great. I too am trying to go off my anxiety meds (Luvox). I am weaning myself off as I know I can't just stop them all at once. Of course my husband is preparing for the worst...me being a complete anxious freak or something







But I am feeling so great from the tapes and theya re helping my stress/anxiety so much. It is unbelievable! Had a bit of trouble sleeping the other night...anxious from the new job I suppose. So I listened to the tape at bedtime, and I fell asleep before the end. I wear headphones with them so i can really not have any outside noise. Don't even remember taking them off...but boy did I sleep well!!Hope all of you are feeling better...and please continue to update. I love being able to share with all of you...makes me feel stronger about myself too. Just wish we had a support group here in the northern Los Angeles County area.Debra


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Feeling quite #### today but not IBS related (thank god). I've been coughing for days now but thought it was prbably related to smoking a bit too much at the weekend. Apparently not. I woke up this morning feeling so crappy...We overdid the alcohol a bit on Tuesday night and i felt rough all day yesterday when normally wouild have been fine by the afternoon. But i felt just awful all day.I have been overdoing it in general these last few days so i have learnt my lesson. Must sleep now. When awake have to cough-not good.I move out of uni tomorrow. Back to mum and dad.







Please note- I do not normally drink a lot. Its just celebrations for finishing exams.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Zayaka... Doing the program again is up to you, it certainly won't hurt anything, or if you prefer you can select your favorite sessions and listen to them as needed... This may help you thru stressful times, but the program continues to increase improvement even after the 100 days..Hang in there..







Jean... congrats on the new puter! hope you are well..







Spliff... I emailed ya.  Eric.. don't work too hard, buddy!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Jean... How exciting a new computer! I need a new one too but haven't taken the plunge yet. I have so many computers at work and mine at home is starting to be a dinosaur.I am back in the swing of things with the tapes and I find I am getting much more out of them than the 1st attempt a few weeks ago. I am able to get into a deeper relaxation state. Quite amazing.I will say that this seems 100x times better than any mediciations or drugs I could take to achieve the same results as far as relaxation.BTW, today is my last dose of steroid and I am thrilled to be off them too... I never thought I would make it through the pack.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, sounds like thing are going well for you and fast too. It feels good to relieve some of those bodily feelings we drag around almost without knowing it sometimes. keep us posted.Kerplunck doing any better?Nancy you to how is it going?Unclegus, welcome to the bb.







BQ and Rita, no worries and BQ your doing the right thing.Zay, no problem either this will only reinforce and go deeper.Spliff I hope your doing better.Artspirit, good you asked your sister thats cool.I have been pretty busy lately, but I am glad all of you are helping each other out and sharing your experiences together and learning things on your own also as that I believe is important also. If your having a set back just remember that is all they are and there are a lot of reasons for them, but you shall overcome.Rita, glad to hear your back in the swing of things and all is going well.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi everyone:I'm glad to hear things are going to well!Rita, I have to keep up with computers. Not only do I work in an IT office, but I play PC games. They progress so rapidly you're out of date in no time. But, that's my entertainment. I'd rather play a game or read than watch television.Have fun, everybody!!!







JeanG


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi everyone! hope all are doing ok. Good luck with the tapes BQ!I used tapes for quitting smoking too,and sometimes I still have to use them,so maybe the 100 program tapes work the same way.I can`t wait to send for them. Bye for now,irish


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Irish, Thanks! You too. Let us know when you are gonna start ok?I have a nite off tonight, still don't like nights off, lol. Oh well. Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's tomorrow!







BQ


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi everyone,I want to tell you how well I am doing. It is truly a miracle. It has been two years now, and the change was slow. But I can honestly tell you I do not have IBS symptoms. I do not have the anxiety or worry. I truly do not spend time thinking about the what ifs...I do everything without fear, panic, worry, or anxiety. My bowel habits aren't perfect, but the thing is that it doesn't bother me! Only in my wildest dreams would I have imagined this to have happened.To all the people thinking of using the tapes, starting, or finished, please don't give up. Give it time. Do the tapes...then do them again if you like. Listen when you need a refresher. Allow change to come to you, and it will.AZ


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

AZGlad to hear you are doing so well your posts have always been an inspiration for me and thanks for the encouragement I could certainly do with some right now.I can only describe my symptoms as yoyo, good days and indifferent days, and I was doing so well.I'll have to keep trying I guess but it does get me down sometimes hoping there's light at the end of this tunnel that I'm in.Peterwww.supportforibs.org


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Peter:Hang in there! As happened with AZ, sometimes progress is slow. Sometimes we do have bad days. With me, extreme stress or alcohol will give me D (especially Bailys Irish Cream, which I love).Things will get better. What we have to remember is that even people without IBS have their bad days.Take care, and come on in and gripe to us when you're feeling down.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, thanks for the recent emailand I will email you back, I am behind on them.keep listening to your favorite sides, it will reinforce and send you over the yo yo effect and get your body balanced. other things could be effecting you now, but no worries just stick with it for a while and run over those mind armies. Some of this is a preprrogramed reaction in the autonomic nervous system and by reinfforcing your changing some of this. let me know.AZ, glad your still doing well and we had a chance to say hello in chat last night.







let me know when your support group starts back up again.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Eric.Don't worry about replying I know you are busy, just wanted to express my thoughts on that other negative stuff going on here.Well I am now starting to have a relisten to fav'sides and am starting to show a bit more of improvement re the dreaded D. I sure have made a lot of progress though with the programme and I think I may be starting to get to some normality although having had this for about 15 years now, and this may sound daft,I cant remember what normal is but that will sort itself out.







Thanks to everyone for the support and encouragement I am so glad to have found what I call my new IBS cyber friends.Must also mention Mike M who has also been very helpful in making suggestions for me and for his support.Catch you folks later.Peterwww.supportforibs.org


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Peter:I'm glad to hear things are going well for you. As time goes by things will improve more and more.I have my favorite sides that I still listen to, also. I don't get cramping much anymore, but when I do I use one of the visualizations and it takes it away within minutes. I think it gets easier as time goes by.Take care!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, no worries, I thought if you did that it would happen that it would adjust the balance some more. Remember everytime you do it you will relax your gut more.Keep with it and let me know.







I understand about the normal thing exactly after thirty years of c and d IBS, but it seems to have not only balanced but just kind is not in my thoughts any more either, so both things are good, but I know what you mean, so its not daft, even though so many things in IBS may seem daft to others who don't have it and because the symptoms can be so hard to explain and all the ways it can effect the body, but I understand completely. Try not to think about it to much, just thinking about it sends signals there to it.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI haven't posted to this thread in a bit but I need to today. I started the 100 days again yesterday. I finished the first tie around about 5 weeks ago. At first, I was really C for a couple of weeks. Since then though it's been alternating C and D - my "usual" problem. I tried to do visualization by myself, but really couldn't focus well enough. I found it helped if I was having a D attack to at least hold it off for a while (and that was an achievement in itself!).So, I am declaring that I am re-starting and getting a fresh start. I had pretty good results while doing it the first time around. But somehow I slipped back and my mind/will was stubborn enough to say I won't start up again - or rather I'll do it later. I am a procrastinator. Well, yesterday was "later".Not really looking for advice or even so much encouragement but rather witnesses!take carenancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Were with You Nancy and this is a good thing your doing to reinforce and to keep working on breaking down the mind armies.







If you ever need support on this call me its no problem its a local call for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Nancy:You're going to do just great!







Just relax and enjoy yourself, and take advantage of Eric's offer to help.JeanG


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

This is an interesting thread. It's nice for people to be able to post how they are doing and receive support if they need it. To be honest, I am doing well most of the time, I think in large part due to an attitude towards life that came about as a result of years of hardship. I've learned that just when you think you can't take any more, POW... life hands you something even worse. This past year, my mother died in my arms, and it made me realize just how precious are our lives. I like to see support of basic positive life enhancements... the kind that span all ideas... especially those that teach us that we all have choices.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump!







JeanG


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Hello everyone I just back got from my first trip which went really well. I had C but I'll take that over D anyday. I am starting a job out of home







Monday and than we take our driving vacation Friday. But I must say that these relaxation tapes have helped a great deal. I also got Mike's tape in the mail and I am going to start doing them on our vacation.







Just wanted to say Thanks for all the great info.KariMar


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome karimar and enjoy your next vacation and good luck with your home business.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo hoo! I'm doing the happy dance for you, kari.





















JeanG


----------

